# Freud FT1700VCE vs FT1700VCEK



## rayq (Jul 30, 2008)

Question #1

I have an older FT1700VCE purchased spring 2007. Is it possible to convert it into the the 1702VCEK by simply purchasing the plunge base separately? Is anything else different? The spindle lock?

Question #2

Have other owners experienced the following? Suddenly the spindle lock mechanism has "mostly" failed to work. I now need to use my finger to push the lock in about 3/16" more than the tool was designed for (i.e. what the no-hands engagement performs). The base is fully pressed down over the motor housing and everything looks the same as before. Even then, the lock is only engaging by less than 1/8".

The only conclusion I can come to is that I must have started the motor while the lock was engaged and damaged the pin. However, neither the end of the pin or the spindle body show evidence of shearing or damage respectively. Nor do I remember a bad motor start. Maybe this is the sign of a good design (soft pin material) and replacing the lock mechanism is less painful than the spindle.

These may seem like unrelated questions, but I am guessing that one of the differences between the VCE and VCEK is the spindle lock mechanism. That is what keeps the fixed base on the VCE from being removed. If I need to replace the spindle lock and I can get the router setup for plunge routing as well, it would make the break more palatable.

Thanks for any input,
Ray


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Ray,

Welcome to the group! The FT1702VCEK is the same as the FT1700VCE with the addition of the case and the plunge base. The plunge base is available separately as item# FT1760. I am sorry to hear that the shaft lock is not working correctly. Your router has a 5 year warranty so I'm confident we can make it right for you. If you are in the US call our Parts and Repair Dept. at (800) 334-4107 and they can assist you.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Wekcome to the forum Ray! Please let us know the outcome of the problem.


----------



## rayq (Jul 30, 2008)

Update

A very quick call to Freud's Tool Parts group and they are sending me a new stop lock assembly with the explanation that the internal spring may have slipped. They verified that the VCE and VCEK are identical and that the 1760 plunge assembly can be purchased separately.

Now to find a retailer ... Can anyone suggest an online supplier that might have:
FT1760 Plunge Base
FT1710 Edge Guide
FT2020 Template Guide set
FT1500 Inlay Template Guide

I might as well get all of the accessories at once.

I have found stores that carry at most three of the items. The Edge Guide seems to be the hardest one to track down. So far, Federal Saw and Tool is the only one I've found that carries it and I've never heard of them.

Ray Q


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI rayq
You may want to try the link below

http://www.freudtoolsonline.com/

============


rayq said:


> Update
> 
> A very quick call to Freud's Tool Parts group and they are sending me a new stop lock assembly with the explanation that the internal spring may have slipped. They verified that the VCE and VCEK are identical and that the 1760 plunge assembly can be purchased separately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Ray.


----------

